# Funktion zur Berechnung des aktuell eingefüllten Volumens



## Apollo123 (9 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss eine ST-Funktion erstellen, welche zur Volumenberechnung in Litern entsprechend dem aktuellen Füllstand, abhängig von den Eingangs-Parametern Füllstand und Durchmesser (jeweils in m) dient.
Ich habe den Funktionsblock als Datei angehängt. Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann, da ich momentan wirklich komplett auf dem Schlauch stehe. Vielen Dank!


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (9 Juli 2022)

In der Formelsammlung die richtige Formel raussuchen und im FB Block eintragen.
Wie man eine Formel in einen FB einträgt kannst mal bei Youtube in ein paar Videos ansehen.


----------



## Apollo123 (9 Juli 2022)

Der Funktionsbaustein dient aber nur zur Orientierung, ich soll eine ST-Funktion schreiben, welche den FB ersetzt sozusagen


----------



## dekuika (9 Juli 2022)

Ja gut, Pi mal r quadrat mal h wirst Du ja kennen.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2022)

Bei welchem Pegel alias Füllstand wird denn der prozentuale Wert 100 erreicht?
Am besten gleich einen weiteren Eingang am FC für diesen Wert vorsehen.
1l = 1/1000 m³ = 1 dm³ = 1000 cm³
Bei dekuikas Formel bitte bedenken, dass der Radius r gefragt ist. Aber den Durchmesser wirst Du doch wohl unfallfrei in den Radius umrechnen können ...


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2022)

@Heinileini 
Der Kollege will das Volumen in Litern.
Also nix mit Prozent und somit noch einfacher.
In ST eine Zeile Code


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Kollege will das Volumen in Litern.
> Also nix mit Prozent und somit noch einfacher.
> In ST eine Zeile Code





Hab' ich denn sooo viele Promille intus, dass ich oben links in der "Beschaltung" des Bausteins "ai_pegel*Prozent*/100" lese?
Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn sonst würd' ich die ja doppelt sehen, Dieter!?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juli 2022)

@Heinileini 

Langsam kommen wir nicht mehr umhin, Dich vom "Well-known member" zum "Hausaufgaben-Versteher" zu befördern.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2022)

Wenn der Behälter die Form des dargestellen Funktionsblocks hat, dann wird's schwierig!?


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Langsam kommen wir nicht mehr umhin, Dich vom "Well-known member" zum "Hausaufgaben-Versteher" zu befördern.


Danke für die Blumen, aber nicht so voreilig! Ich glaube, momentan ist Onkel Dagobert mit mehr Elan dabei, diesen Posten anzustreben!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dich vom "Well-known member" zum "Hausaufgaben-Versteher" zu befördern.


Na Hauptsache nicht zum Hausaufgaben-Löser/Erlediger.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Ich glaube, momentan ist Onkel Dagobert mit mehr Elan dabei, diesen Posten anzustreben!


Elan? Nein, nicht wirklich. Ich hatte nur die Frage nach der Behälter-Form vermisst. Man kann doch nicht den einfachsten Fall mit einer noch einfacheren Betrachtungsweise als selbstverständlich ansehen. Außerdem sollte sich der Nachwuchs daran gewöhnen, seine Problemstellung so detailliert wie möglich zu beschreiben.

Leider ist es auch in der Praxis immer wieder ein Kampf, an benötigte Informationen heran zu kommen. Ihr kennt das.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur die Frage nach der Behälter-Form vermisst.


Ich auch. Aber da gibt es einen dezenten Hinweis. Es ist ein Durchmesser erwähnt, aber eben nur ein einziger. Also ein Zylinder und kein Kegel(-stumpf).


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Leider ist es auch in der Praxis immer wieder ein Kampf, an benötigte Informationen heran zu kommen. Ihr kennt das.


Oh ja, Dagobert! Weiter auf die Lieferung des GlasKugelReinigungsMittels warten und die Zeit mit ZwischenDenZeilenLesen vertreiben.


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Ich hätte ein paar vorrätig


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich auch. Aber da gibt es einen dezenten Hinweis. Es ist ein Durchmesser erwähnt, aber eben nur ein einziger...


Das könnte aber auch auf einen Kugelabschnitt mit variablen Radius zutreffen, welche oftmals bei Gashauben von Biogas-Fermentern vorkommen. Dort hat man als Grundwerte den Behälterdurchmesser und die gemessene Höhe der Gashaube ab Behälteroberkante, um es mal zu verkomplizieren .


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Naja, nach der zeichnerischen Darstellung des Funktionsblocks, könnte es jede Form haben.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Naja, nach der zeichnerischen Darstellung des Funktionsblocks, könnte es jede Form haben.


Das würden wir aber bemerken, sobald (wenn) sich der TE über die "Unpässlichkeit" der Formel beschwert ... dann können wir immer noch weiterraten.


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Wenn ich von einem Zylinder ausgehe und bei Pi mal r quadrat mal h die maße für Höhe und Radius in Dezimetern eingebe, sollten eigentlich Liter rauskommen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das würden wir aber bemerken, sobald (wenn) sich der TE über die "Unpässlichkeit" der Formel beschwert ... dann können wir immer noch weiterraten.


Das nenne ich Elan.


----------



## Apollo123 (10 Juli 2022)

Die Form des Behälters ist in der Aufgabenstellung mir leider auch nicht gegeben. Ich habe aber morgen einen Termin zur Dursprache mit dem Prof, mal schauen was er mir verraten kann. Danke nochmals für die Tipps.


----------



## AnBall (11 Juli 2022)

Apollo123 schrieb:


> Die Form des Behälters ist in der Aufgabenstellung mir leider auch nicht gegeben.


Ich würde, wenn in der Aufgabenstellung von einem Durchmesser die Rede ist, auch von einem Zylinder ausgehen. Bei einem Quader würde wsl. eher von einer oder zweier Kanten-/Seitenlängen die Rede sein. Denke, das ist richtig, so wie das hier die aktive Community auch antizipiert hat.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juli 2022)

AnBall schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn in der Aufgabenstellung von einem Durchmesser die Rede ist, auch von einem Zylinder ausgehen.


Aber Onkel Dagoberts KugelAbschnittsTheorie hat auch etwas für sich, wenn auch durch die Füllhöhe ein zweiter Radius, nämlich der "variable Radius" ins Gespräch (oder Gerede?) käme, wie er angedeutet hat.

Du vertrittst also auch eher die KugelAbschiedsTheorie?

Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, dass die Aufgabenstellung auf die Klärung solch elementarer Details hinwegrollt und Nachfragen erfordert.
Ist das nun ein raffinierter Test der Aspiranten, wer die richtigen Nachfragen formuliert und auf die komplette Lösung der Aufgabe kommt es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so sehr an?
Oder erlaubt sich der Aufgabensteller, die Blösse zu dokumentieren, dass er selbst nicht weiss, welche Angaben für die Lösung erforderlich sind?

Grübel, grübel ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Ist das nun ein raffinierter Test der Aspiranten, wer die richtigen Nachfragen formuliert und auf die komplette Lösung der Aufgabe kommt es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so sehr an? ..


Dann wäre die Frage: "Herr Professor, warum haben wir eigentlich nicht eine Kraftmessdose unter den Behälter und berechnen das Volumen über die Masse und die Dichte, das wäre doch viel einfacher als über eine Füllstandsmessung an einen liegenden zylindrischen Behälter mit Klöpper-Dingern an den Seiten?" die richtige Antwort. Allerdings ergibt sich daraus umgehend die Frage nach der Dichte.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2022)

> Allerdings ergibt sich daraus umgehend die Frage nach der Dichte.



Egal wie dicht du bist, Goethe war Dichter.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juli 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Egal wie dicht du bist, Goethe war Dichter.


Obwohl: 
Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein.

Und ebenfalls ganz dicht am OffTopic:
Warum ist in Wetter-Berichten und -Vorhersagen ausgerechnet immer dann die Rede von dichten Wolkendecken, wenn es da überall durchtröpfelt?


----------

